# Hottest chick in the world covers Radiohead.



## Mankini (May 5, 2015)

I'm smitten. Like a 15 year old with a Lita Ford poster.  <3


----------



## AlwaysLost (Aug 17, 2017)

There's something very wrong about this but I can't put my finger on it. Her arm movements maybe.


----------



## Odin (Aug 17, 2017)

I agree @AlmostAlwaysLost ... I think its knowing I have to hide my lita ford posters from @Mankini

Also



Oh eh oh ... necro necro!


----------



## AlwaysLost (Aug 17, 2017)

Odin said:


> I agree @AlmostAlwaysLost ... I think its knowing I have to hide my lita ford posters from @Mankini
> 
> Also
> 
> ...




I need a suit like that!


----------



## Odin (Aug 17, 2017)

You get the suit, I'll keep necromancing the thread... ohh la la.

Or as I like to call it "Re-purposing A Thread". 

Music or GTFO


----------



## AlwaysLost (Aug 17, 2017)

Odin said:


> You get the suit, I'll keep necromancing the thread... ohh la la.
> 
> Or as I like to call it "Re-purposing A Thread".
> 
> Music or GTFO




You asked for it!


----------



## DrewSTNY (Aug 17, 2017)

Odin said:


> You get the suit, I'll keep necromancing the thread... ohh la la.
> 
> Or as I like to call it "Re-purposing A Thread".
> 
> Music or GTFO




That was one of my favorite songs back in the day. No idea what the lyrics were, but the music was or sweet.

On the subject of music -


----------

